# Topics > Books >  "Battleground", short story, Stephen King, 1978, USA

## Airicist

"Battleground" on Wikipedia

Films and TV adaptations:

"Battleground", TNT, 2006, USA 

"Battleground", animation, Kievnauchfilm, 1986, Soviet Union

----------

